# Moving barns- advice needed



## MsCuriosity (Apr 20, 2015)

NightFell said:


> Is a 50 minute drive feasible to consider given the pros? Any advice?


As long as you're mentally prepared for the change and the visit goes well, the changes you mentioned should be a good thing. Before you get too excited about the idea, though, be honest and ask yourself:


Do I enjoy driving or does being on the road annoy me?
Will the '50 min' drive there turn into a 1.5 hour drive because of rush hour traffic?
How often do I visit now vs what I'd could realistically do in the new barn? 
Will my horse miss my frequent visits and attention?
Is my vehicle affordable to drive? Fuel prices will double so tack that on to the expense of moving.

You can think and worry about these types of things but the visit will answer most of your questions, in no time flat. And especially pay attention to the roads and traffic on your first visit, and think about if you'll be going with or against traffic on your work days, since you leave the office at rush hour. 

Honestly, I'd wait to think too much until after the visit.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Are you thinking of moving to the Stevenson's? If so, that answer is a [email protected] yes from me.

Even if that isn't the specific barn, I had my mare boarded 45 min one way from me for about a year and was still able to keep her fit.. just meant a lot of driving. For me, just having that difference in turnout time would be a big factor.


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

That is a lot of travel. 2 hours each time you want to see your horse?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NightFell (Dec 3, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback so far- it's very good food for thought. Ironically I just got notice that the board at my current barn is going up and the increase in price + tax has made it significantly more expensive. I was already not happy with this barn so a move will happen- just where to is the question. 

My area does not have a good selection of boarding barns close by so anything good is will be a drive. In that case this puts the location I mentioned in the first post at the top of my list unless I find something better, closer, or a combination of the two. 



phantomhorse13 said:


> Are you thinking of moving to the Stevenson's? If so, that answer is a [email protected] yes from me.
> 
> Even if that isn't the specific barn, I had my mare boarded 45 min one way from me for about a year and was still able to keep her fit.. just meant a lot of driving. For me, just having that difference in turnout time would be a big factor.


Yes! I'm thinking about moving there haha The only thing keeping me from moving there sooner was the distance. Since this was my first year of having my mare/being a first time horse owner, I wanted her close by so I could spend as much time as possible getting to know her. Now that I know for a fact I want us to do endurance together, I think being there will do us a ton of good.


----------



## evilc123 (Jul 17, 2012)

Last year I went from a ~25 minute drive to a ~50 minute drive and I have to admit that my barn attendance record dramatically reduced (even though the new barn had trails and indoor). I ultimately decided to move back to a closer barn even though it was more $$$. It has been totally worth it. Not sure that this helps you...but it does validate your concern. :-S


----------



## NightFell (Dec 3, 2014)

evilc123 said:


> Last year I went from a ~25 minute drive to a ~50 minute drive and I have to admit that my barn attendance record dramatically reduced (even though the new barn had trails and indoor). I ultimately decided to move back to a closer barn even though it was more $$$. It has been totally worth it. Not sure that this helps you...but it does validate your concern. :-S


Yeah I do see what you mean, and thanks for sharing your experience. The place I'm at now is the closest to me at 20-25min on a good day. The next closest place is about 30-35 where I leased my first horse before getting my own. Other barns that I may consider and have the amenities I want are ALL about 40 minutes away in every direction....it's like a radius. I'm very jealous of folks who have dozens of choices right outside their doorstep haha


----------

